# Nightmare City Halloween Presents Scar Stuff Lives



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

What happened to your website that had catalog # information?


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Brandon! This is a Tribute to the Scar Stuff blog on the SIYS Radio website as part of a Nightmare City Halloween Special Event. On the Scar Stuff Tribute page on SIYS Radio, I have proved a link to the original Spooky So Far on the Scar Stuff blog and that is where you can find all of the information, by clicking each album cover. My page has restored every Halloween related downloaded, but I did not reproduce all of Jason's detailed writings for each release. Enjoy!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you! I feel like I've died and went to Halloween music heaven!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

You're very welcome. Jason's Halloween shares deserved to get out to more people!! My pleasure to do this!!



lizzyborden said:


> Awesome! Thank you! I feel like I've died and went to Halloween music heaven!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That blog was getting started at about the same time I was just getting into Halloween music. I'd visit that blog multiple times every day hoping for an update and downloading whatever he had. He had great stories about each one. That blog was done right. And his animations are super-cool.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

I just wanted to put this back in view. This is an awesome post. By the time I had discovered the site, most of the links were no longer available. Stevo In Yr Stereo has restored all the links, and he deserves a HUGE thanks. As he says:

Run, Don't Walk, to get these classic Halloween shares, before it's too late!!!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

FYI, This is all still available: Nightmare City Halloween Scar Stuff Tribute!


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

ScarySounds said:


> What happened to your website that had catalog # information?


Hello Brandon, I just realized, I did not address your question properly. You are referring to the Nightmare City Halloween Archive pages, which still exist, although sadly, I have not kept up with updating them for years. Still, there is a wealth of vintage items listed with as much information as I had access to.
Nightmare City Halloween Archive 1: Music
Nightmare City Halloween Archive 2: Sound Effects & Spoken Word
There are two more, 3 & 4, however those are less important as they list, to a point, my Lossless & Lossy CD-R collections. Links for all of these pages are on any NCH webpage.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

It's helped me properly find catalog numbers for albums that I have and for my readers of my blog if they do Google searches.


----------



## the_sentient (Oct 13, 2021)

I know I am late to the party, but have been gathering a collection of vintage Halloween audio over the past 6 years or so. By no means do I have the wealth of content that Jason at Scar Stuff has/had, but I was wondering if there were any updates on outlets that have shared the bulk of the collection he shared with the world?


----------

